# [hardware/net]intel core 2 duo[abierto][nongentoospecific]

## ps2

Buenas,

Os escribo porque no encuentro una solución clara a un problema con un dispositivo wireless. Ya estoy harto de buscar y marearme. Se trata del wifi de un portátil con intel core 2 duo. El linux no detecta la tarjeta wireless; y he probado bastantes cosillas. Ahora no tengo el portátil a mano pero en el /proc me salia que era un T7200 o algo así.

Dado que el portátil es el de mi novia, y no puedo meterle un gentoo porque se va largo tiempo fuera y si tiene alguna historia va a ser difícil, he optado por la tan famosa ubuntu (he puesto una kubuntu). preferiría poner una gentoo pero por ahora que "entrene" con algo más sencillo.

El portátil, por si alguien lo tiene o le ha instalado un linux, es el toshiba a200 12x.

Gracias!

PD: Instalé el sistema operativo en 64bit, pero parece que todo el mundo tira de 32bit... si he de dar el cambio lo hago.

----------

## sefirotsama

La gentoo wiki no te ha dicho nada al respecto? No sé como lo hacen los ubuntitas, lo siento

----------

## i92guboj

 *ps2 wrote:*   

> Buenas,
> 
> Os escribo porque no encuentro una solución clara a un problema con un dispositivo wireless. Ya estoy harto de buscar y marearme. Se trata del wifi de un portátil con intel core 2 duo. El linux no detecta la tarjeta wireless; y he probado bastantes cosillas. Ahora no tengo el portátil a mano pero en el /proc me salia que era un T7200 o algo así.
> 
> Dado que el portátil es el de mi novia, y no puedo meterle un gentoo porque se va largo tiempo fuera y si tiene alguna historia va a ser difícil, he optado por la tan famosa ubuntu (he puesto una kubuntu). preferiría poner una gentoo pero por ahora que "entrene" con algo más sencillo.
> ...

 

Postea la salida de lspci que veamos el adaptador wifi que trae. A ver si hay suerte.

----------

## elchicosinhada

Es normal que salga T7200, ese es el modelo concreto de procesador dual core (cache, frecuencia...)

Como ya te han dicho, haz un lspci y vemos que wireless lleva. Ultimamente se usa bastante la ipw3945.

----------

## ps2

```
# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller IDE (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Quadro NVS 110M / GeForce Go 7300 (rev a1)

04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Unknown device 4229 (rev 61)

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 01)

06:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Cardbus Controller

06:04.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCIxx12 OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller

06:04.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)

06:04.3 Generic system peripheral [0805]: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller
```

Ya hice funcionar el wifi con ndiswrapper pero se desconecta y conecta parece que sin razón aparente...

Gracias por vuestra ayuda!

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> 04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Unknown device 4229 (rev 61) 

 

igual actualizando el kernel se soluciona o prueba con actualizar los pci.iids o a ver si sacas algo en limpio con esta página.

saluetes

----------

## Luciernaga

ps2 ..., posiblemente tengas el mismo problema que tengo yo con una Marvell Libertas que el sistema no los detecta por ser ambos chips bastante nuevos, dicen que el kernel 2.6.22 resuelve ese problema.

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## elchicosinhada

Yo tuve una libertas y me funcionaba bastante bien con el ndiswrapper, salvo por algun kernel panic esporádico.

----------

## sefirotsama

Se habla mucho del ndiswrapper, si no me equivoco usa los drivers de windows para el wifi, ¿no? En lugar de eso pq no desmontas el PC/portatil y averiguas en primera persona que tienes ahí dentro? no debe ser tan complicado

 *elchicosinhada wrote:*   

> salvo por algun kernel panic esporádico.

 

Ese mensaje es el peor que te puede dar un kernel (eso y que windows se ha apropiado de tu ordenador).

----------

